# gyerekek-gyermekek



## camaysar

Hi. What is the difference between these two words:  *gyerekek-gyermekek*

both, I believe, meaning children?


----------



## Zsanna

In the meaning there is no difference between them, both mean children, as you wrote.
There is, however, a little difference in style. 
_Gyerek_ (in the Singular) is the "normal" word for child without any emotional "extra".
_Gyermek_ (in the Sing.) has an emotional "extra": I feel more love, care, attention behind it. 
I could imagine that schools would use it in their adverts to put through the idea that they care about the little devils they are in charge of.


----------



## camaysar

Fascinating! Thanks so much. This explains why Bartok called his collection of piano pieces for children "Gyermekeknek", although it is sometimes (incorrectly) referred to as "Gyerekeknek".


----------

